# Build a False Wall - How to Video - CAF - Car Audio Fabrication



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

In this weeks episode I review how you can create a false wall in order to further complete an install. Using a false wall can allow you to utilize an enclosure that is simple, but yet obtain a finished product that looks very custom and integrated within the vehicle. 

I would love to know what you think! Thanks for taking the time to watch! 

(Click the picture for the video)



~Mark


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Great video!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Separating the boys from the men. LoL. 

I'd buy you a beer.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Nevermind. Brand blasting on Pyle and giving props to Steve Mead...

No beer for you!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks man Great vid.


----------

